# Authority for Police Reports from outside agencies



## rocksteady (16 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know what Act/Sec MP's get their authority to obtain police reports from outside agency?  I need to quote the specific act/section.

Thanks


----------



## gcclarke (17 Mar 2010)

It might have something to do with this section of the NDA:



> Rules of Evidence
> 
> Regulations to establish rules
> 181. (1) Subject to this Act, the rules of evidence at trials by court martial shall be such as are established by regulations made by the Governor in Council.
> ...



I am naturally having trouble deciphering the laywer-speak.


----------



## rocksteady (18 Mar 2010)

No that has nothing to do with what I am talking about.  It's not evidence for trial or anything like that.  Just simple police reports from other agencies.


----------



## garb811 (26 Mar 2010)

Do you mean like an Act which forces a civilian agency to give us a copy of their report?  If so, there is no such thing and, in fact, it is getting harder to get hard copies of non-court related reports and/or documents due to Provincial privacy legislation, especially if you do not have a pre-existing relationship with the agency in question.


----------

